# 85 URq Rear Noise PNW



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

My 53K mile '85 URq has developed a noise from the rear of the car that at first sounded like a loose rattling tail pipe, but the exhaust system is only a couple yers old and is solid, so now I suspect something related to the drive shaft. I am not going to drive it until it is diagnosed and fixed. I have mechanical abilities, but little or no time due to work, so I may tackle this or I may find a local Seattle - Everett - Redmond shop or "that guy" that knows these cars. Input please. Thanks in advance. I used to know a guy in the Lost Lake Woodinville area that was a guru....Leif something?


----------



## RSSix (Jul 25, 2008)

vwvanaudi said:


> My 53K mile '85 URq has developed a noise from the rear of the car that at first sounded like a loose rattling tail pipe, but the exhaust system is only a couple yers old and is solid, so now I suspect something related to the drive shaft. I am not going to drive it until it is diagnosed and fixed. I have mechanical abilities, but little or no time due to work, so I may tackle this or I may find a local Seattle - Everett - Redmond shop or "that guy" that knows these cars. Input please. Thanks in advance. I used to know a guy in the Lost Lake Woodinville area that was a guru....Leif something?


 If you haven't already, poke your head under the car. Check the rubber grommets (hangers) that the exhaust hangs from. They seem to only last a couple years here in the PNW. be sure to use a screw driver and really check them (give them a good twist) they may look brand new but are really all cracked and deteriorating. Also less likely but could be a possibility, the bolt on hangers can come loose and and slide forward or back and can allow the exhaust to shake around under load. if all that is good then try calling Skyler at Achtuning. If he is still there, he should know of someone or somewhere you could take your quatro to have it checked out.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Van, when driving the car, (while it's making that sound) slowly pull up on the hand brake 1 click at a time. See if that makes the sound go away.
As the parking brake cables stretch, the center piece rubs/bounces off the driveshaft....BTDT.


If I lived closer, I'd be glad to take a look.
Good luck buddy.


----------



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

I will check that again. The exhaust system at the muffler is rock solid, I will investigate further though. Thanks.


----------



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

Hey Sepp, I will try that. So you guys don't think it is drive shaft carrier bearing? It is quite noisy when I first start out, but after driving for a while it does quiet down. I will try the hand brake suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

There's two distinct noises depending on the issue (usually) 

If the brake cables are banging on the drive shaft, it sounds like someone tapping on a steel pipe with a small wrench (almost a dinging noise) 

With the center bearing going bad, it will sound more like someone taking a small hammer to the bottom side of the car (more of a thud) and it'll rattle around a bit. 

One can sometimes visually inspect the center bearing for a blown seal, and see if the shaft can be moved around by hand. 

Same with the brake cables being very close to the drive shaft. 

I actually had a combination of the two issues at the same time. 

When I would accelerate the car, the driveshaft would flex up slightly, exaggerating the noise of the cables bouncing off the shaft. 


Hopefully this helps!


----------



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

*Carrier Bearing???*

Well, my sound is more like the first sound you describe. It is a rattley, tinny sound like a metal object laying against something rotating and lightly clanging against it as you accellerate (just as you describe the e brake cables). It does stop after the car has been driven for 15- 20 minutes. None of this makes sense to me. I did try to work the hand brake while the sound was happening, but nothing changed the rattlley sound was not stopped or affected. I am afraid to drive the car and dont't want to tear into it as I have a history of misdiagnosing and ending up worse off for it....LOL....thoughts, anyone? Thanks in advance. Van


----------

